# 2 Needed For Sept 13 Overnight Boomvang Trip



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Weather permitting we're headed to Boomvang early AM out of Freeport area Sept 13 and will come back to Freeport mid-afternoon Sept 14. We will hit Tequilla and a few other spots on the way out, make bait, troll, drift, jig, etc. Need two folks who can share expenses including gas, bait and ice. 28' Panga Marine center console, sat weather, EPIRB, life raft, bean bags, etc. Last trip we burned 175 gallons of gas. Bring your own tackle, food and drinks. Trip not recommended for first timers. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

*Got A Full Crew*

We've got a crew, now all we need is Ike to go away.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Good luck, a buddy of mine pulled a 400+ Marlin off Boomvang a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Geez Bill, you must be the poster guy for optimism planning a deep trip with a Cat 3-4 Hurricane forecast to make landfall Saturday for the Texas/Louisianna coast. Good luck if you make it out to BV and good luck if you're evacuating.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

*Poster Guy For Common Sense*



Crossroads said:


> Geez Bill, you must be the poster guy for optimism planning a deep trip with a Cat 3-4 Hurricane forecast to make landfall Saturday for the Texas/Louisianna coast. Good luck if you make it out to BV and good luck if you're evacuating.[/QUOTE
> 
> Pretty funny Crossroads. We didn't think Ike would be comming our way when we put this rip together. Probably will call it off in the next day or so.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

You guys be careful and safe cause I think the weekend is suppose to be pretty bad!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Well buzzard bill I seriously doubt you are heading out in 8-12ft sea's and numerous squalls predicted. If you do wear some knee pads.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

*Goin Surfin*



Fishin' Soldier said:


> Well buzzard bill I seriously doubt you are heading out in 8-12ft sea's and numerous squalls predicted. If you do wear some knee pads.


The only water sport in the GOM this weekend is likely to be surfing. Hopefully Boomvang and Nancen will still be there after this weekend's blow - don't know what it'll do to the fishing that far offshore.


----------

